# REC - Fruit Salsa and Cinnamon Chips (tnt)



## PA Baker (Feb 3, 2005)

Actually, this could make a nice, light dessert, too.  

*Fruit Salsa and Cinnamon Chips*

2 kiwis, peeled and diced
2 golden delicious apples, peeled, cored, and diced
1 (8 oz) package raspberries
1 lb strawberries
2 Tbsp white sugar
1 Tbsp brown sugar
3 Tbsp fruit preserves, any flavor

10 (10”) flour tortillas
Butter flavored cooking spray
2 c cinnamon sugar (approximately, depending on taste)

In a large bowl, thoroughly mix kiwis, golden delicious apples, raspberries, strawberries, white sugar, brown sugar, and fruit preserves.  Cover and chill in the refrigerator at least 15 minutes (I make it the night before and stir well before serving).

Preheat oven to 350F.

Coat one side of each flour tortilla with butter flavored cooking spray.  Cut into wedges and arrange in a single layer on a large baking sheet, sprayed side up.  Sprinkle wedges with desired amount of cinnamon sugar.  Spray again with cooking spray.

Bake in the preheated oven 8-10 minutes.  Repeat with any remaining tortilla wedges.  Allow to cool approximately 15 minutes.  Serve with chilled fruit salsa.


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2005)

oh man does that sound GOOD !!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 3, 2005)

Best thing about it, Middie, is it's fat free!  I have a lot of recipes like this one but either the dip has cream cheese or sour cream in it or the chips are full of butter.  We could probably sub Splenda for the sugar in the cinamon sugar and make it even more guilt-free.


----------



## middie (Feb 3, 2005)

sounds even better pa !


----------

